# gewicht..



## isah (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich will das mein bike ein bisschen leichter wird, und als erster schritt sollen neue mäntel rauf.. 
ich fahr hinten mobbster und vorne highroller, beide um 1 kg und da ich jetzt sowieso neue brauch wüsste ich gerne welche leicht sind, vorallem vorne brauch ich eigentlich keinen durchschlagschutz, 2.1" würden mir reichen, nur 60a mischung wäre gut .. hinten ist durchschlagschutz auch nicht soo wichtig, ich denke das kriege ich in den griff...

und lohnen sich eigentlich latex schläuche?

martin


----------



## Jim Space (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi 


Der Schwalbe Big Betty(2,4") für hinten.
Ich find ihn in Ordnung ca.900g (schwalbe sagt 880g), gibt es in einer weichen und einer normalen mischung, ob das 60a ist weiss ich nicht.
Durchschlagschutz ist auch ganz gut, bin schon paar mal richtig übel eingeschlagen und kein platten. ich fahr die weiche mischung jetzt knapp 10 monate (viel city) und er ist halb runter.
für vorne nimm irgendein XC reifen, ich fahr panaracer smoke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (29. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das*s*  mein bike ein bisschen leichter wird, und als erster schritt sollen neue mäntel rauf..
> ich fahr hinten mobbster und vorne highroller, beide um 1 kg und da ich jetzt sowieso neue brauch wüsste ich gerne welche leicht sind, vorallem vorne brauch ich eigentlich keinen durchschlagschutz, 2.1" würden mir reichen, nur 60a mischung wäre gut .. hinten ist durchschlagschutz auch nicht soo wichtig, ich denke das kriege ich in den griff...
> 
> und lohnen sich eigentlich latex schläuche?
> ...




Also an den Reifen würd ich mal zuletzt anfangen, gewicht zu sparen...
Das macht vielleicht bei einem Wettkampfrad Sinn, um Kraft zu sparen, aber zum Trainieren bzw. wenn man nicht ständig Wettbewerbe fährt würde ich keine leichten Mäntel vorziehen... Übrigens kommt man mit einem Fetten Mantel und etwas weniger Druck weiter und höher, als wenn man bissi Gewicht spart und dafür mehr Druck fahren muss.

Aber mir ist das auch nicht so wichtig, mein bike wiegt 12,3 Kilo.
Bei Schläuchen genauso... Ich fahr normaldicke am MTB, Latex is mir zu teuer - keine Erfahrungswerte.

Ich finde, wenn man ein richtig leichtes Rad möchte, muss man da schon von Anfang an die parts unter diesem Aspekt auswählen, sonst lohnt sichs ned.


----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2005)

ich sag mal wenn ich vorne 500 und hinten 300 sparen kann hab ich schon 800 gramm gespart, das ist schonmal was finde ich.. mit platten hab ich in letzter zeit kaum probleme, und ich denke das ich meinen fahrstil eben meinem reifen anpassen würde.. 

ansonte, gewicht sparen werde ich noch am vorderen laufrad, da will ich mir was leichtes bauen, .. magnesium pedalen kommen auch ran, aber das eher wegen dem grip den bsxl so angepriesen hat, ich komm mit den vps einfach nicht klar, ..

wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen würde es gibt nen 26" reifen der übelst bounct, der aber sau schwer ist würde ich vermutlich drüber nachdenken ob das bouncen das gewicht nicht rausreisst... aber da müsste erstmal nen vorschlag kommen, in der suchfunktion hab ich jedenfalls nix gefunden..


----------



## Levelboss (29. Oktober 2005)

Latexschläuche sind rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung!

Ich finde, bei den Reifen sollte man nicht sparen. Es sei denn du wiegst 50kg und fährst super weich, ansonsten geht nichts über einen schön schweren Reifen.

Mit einem leichteren Rad fährt man direkt viiiiiel besser, oder?


----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2005)

> Mit einem leichteren Rad fährt man direkt viiiiiel besser, oder?



genau das will ich wissen... gut nen kilo kann ich hoffentlich raushohlen, und ich denke das merkt man..


----------



## konrad (29. Oktober 2005)

für hintern würde ich nen minion HR in 2.5" und 42a mischung empfehlen,für vorne is der der 2,1"er try-all ganz okay.


----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2005)

42a ist mir zu weich.. zum rathaus (ja, ich fahre immernoch da..) ungefähr 1 km den berg runter rollen.. und eben wieder hoch, da sind die zu schnell weg..

also ich denke ich pack hinten den 800 gr highroller 2.35 wieder rauf, mit dem bin ich zufrieden und vorne einfach nen ignitor..  am meisten hat mich der 1 kg mobster gestört..


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen würde es gibt nen 26" reifen der übelst bounct, der aber sau schwer ist würde ich vermutlich drüber nachdenken ob das bouncen das gewicht nicht rausreisst... aber da müsste erstmal nen vorschlag kommen, in der suchfunktion hab ich jedenfalls nix gefunden..



meiner meinung nach is der try-all der einzige 26" reifen von dem man behaupten könnte,dass er gut bounct...ist zwar net wirklich mit so nem monty-flummi am 20" zu vergleichen,aber man merkt den unterschied zu anderen 26" reifen schon beachtlich...der maxxis minion 2,5 42a bounct in meinen augen seeehr schlecht,da ist der maxxis minion 2,35 60a schon besser,aber wirklich bouncen tut nur der try-all


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (29. Oktober 2005)

Vorne Little Albert, hinten Fat Albert. Guck dir ma das Gewicht von denen an und was du da sparst. Und so schlecht wie manche sagen können sie net sein, war IMMER zufrieden mit meinen Alberts.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Vorne Little Albert, hinten Fat Albert. Guck dir ma das Gewicht von denen an und was du da sparst. Und so schlecht wie manche sagen können sie net sein, war IMMER zufrieden mit meinen Alberts.




Ich wusste gar nicht dass wir hier Trialfahrer haben, die unter 30kg wiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (30. Oktober 2005)

erinnert ihr auch noch an meine frage bezuglich fetten reifen und duuunen schlauch, ES FUNKTIONIERT. hinten habe ich auf meiner try-all 47  mobbster 2,5 40a (1150gr)  und michelin comp schlauch (146g !!) und habe fast NIE platten. vorne auf einer schmalen mavic try-all front mit maxxis 90g schlauch. und das selbe. jetzt habe ich leider auf minion 40a gewechselt nur halt 2,35 (es gibt in PL keinen 2,5 minion) und das baucen ist schlechter geworden. wen ich was kaufen wurde dan wider mobster 2,5 mit 40a. klar geht das profile zimlich futsch nur das ist es mir wehr, auserdem kosten die nur 20E bei uns 

klar kann man gewicht an reifen schparen nur halt das bringt nichts wen es sich scheise fehrt, ich beraue es das ich viele jahre mit XC 850gr reifengefahren bin.

mein bike wiegt jetzt 10750g (echo hifi) wie viel wigen den eure 26"


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Oktober 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste gar nicht dass wir hier Trialfahrer haben, die unter 30kg wiegen...



25,6kg hat ich bei der letzten Wiegung, pfff


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> 25,6kg hat ich bei der letzten Wiegung, pfff


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Oktober 2005)

Ja hol mir jetzt auch wieder leichtere schläuche. Hab jetzt so standart Radhändler schläuche drin.. die wiegen bestimmt 250g oder so, sau schwer.


----------



## isah (30. Oktober 2005)

Ok, andere frage..

Wie wichtig ist ein industrie lager bei pedalen?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2005)

bei mir ist am trialbike jedes andere teil am pedal eher kaputt als das lager. hab ab und zu auch dieses wellgo billigmagnesium pedal drauf. mein trialbike kriegt keinen schlamm oder sowas ab was ein besonders gut gedichtetes lager benötigen würd im gegensatz zum tourenrad. teure pedale wärn mir beim trialbike zu schade. ich seh die dinger als verschleissteile wie irgendwie alles am rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (30. Oktober 2005)

hab mir gestern meinen ständer abgeschraubt... das brachte gute 700g...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gestern meinen ständer abgeschraubt... das brachte gute 700g...



musst abern großes gemächt haben ,wenn das direkt 700g einbringt


----------



## Ray (30. Oktober 2005)

blutleer wohlgemerkt


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2005)

und ich fahr sogar ohne Sitz!


----------



## isah (30. Oktober 2005)

du bist ja verrückt.. das hieße ja du fährst die ganze zeit im stehen?  

verrückt...


----------



## isah (4. November 2005)

ich hab mein bike heute mal gewogen, wenn dieses wage gestimmt 10,2 kilo.
Aber ist ja auch egal, was ich schaffen wollte hab ich geschafft, auch ohne neue mäntel 

martin


----------



## Scr4t (4. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mein bike heute mal gewogen, wenn dieses wage gestimmt *10,2* kilo.



w00t?! das wäre ja leichter als mein 20" Echo Team(10,4kg) 0_o x_X

Ich glaub ich wieg meins mal ohne ganzen zusatzschutz


----------



## trail-kob (4. November 2005)

Also ... Gewicht ist doch alles nebensache... früher gings mit schwerem Material und heute wirds auch gehen.

Die Leutchen haben nur schiss das sie mal ein bisschen was für die Körperkraft tun müssen um ihr "Fahrzeug" zu bewegen. Man man man...


Mein 26" BT 5.0 kommt auf satte 11,1kg und reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. November 2005)

der teufel liegt halt im detail und nach vielen durchschraubten nächten hab ich  mein pulcro(!!!) auf 9.8 kg.....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. November 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> der teufel liegt halt im detail und nach vielen durchschraubten nächten hab ich  mein pulcro(!!!) auf 9.8 kg.....



Man Pelle.... wo ist eigentlich deine Freundinn???? "Die war heute nackt Baden und läßt´s sich mal richtig gut gehen....ICH AUCH!!! "   

9,8 ist mega leicht fürn MTB...hoppla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (6. November 2005)

aber leicht ist ja mehr oder weniger gleichzusetzen mit instabil


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. November 2005)

loel ich hab mein VR jetzt so zerbohrt.
ich hab jetzt sage und schreibe 416 Löcher im VR     
Naja is auch eine DX32, da kann man schon einiges dran machen.
Hoffentlich hält der scheiss


----------



## isah (6. November 2005)

hast du gewogen wie viel gewichtsersparnis du jetzt hast?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. November 2005)

164 ca, kann nicht genau messen wie dick die seitenwände und die inneren wände sind.


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. November 2005)

das sehe ich ganz genau so. Mein Bike wiegt auch über 11 Kilo, aber ich stelle mich jeden zweiten Abend mit der Langhantel hin und übe Sprungkraft.


----------



## Pellenheimer (21. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Man Pelle.... wo ist eigentlich deine Freundinn???? "Die war heute nackt Baden und läßt´s sich mal richtig gut gehen....ICH AUCH!!! "
> 
> 9,8 ist mega leicht fürn MTB...hoppla


 und ich bin noch nicht fertig.... hehehehe baue mir grad neue laufräder...
mal sehen wenns fertig ist kommen noch fotos....ich denke 9.5 ist realisierbar


----------



## 525Rainer (26. November 2005)

hab mein coust heute auch mal gewogen: 10.9kg


----------



## funky^jAY (26. November 2005)

mit was für waagen wiegt ihr eigentlich?

wenn ich daran denke das ne normale haushaltswaage mal 100 mal 102 kg anzeigt, dann würden einige von euch ja direkt selbstmord begehen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. November 2005)

10,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (26. November 2005)

@funky^jay 
in unserem bikeshop hats so ne waage an die du das bike hängen kannst


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

oder man macht die Ghetto Methode: Alleine auf Wage stellen, dann mit bike auf Wage--> differenz = bike Gewicht


----------



## funky^jAY (26. November 2005)

hehehe...das ist sicherlich die genauste methode


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

ja mei viellicht 100-200g   ungenau aber man weis die tendenz.


----------



## funky^jAY (26. November 2005)

ach kack nich ein   

ich find das ganze gewichtsthema tendenziell eher lustig aber ich halt da jetzt die fresse zu und las euch ma machen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

is mir auch relativ egal, ich modifizier mein rad haupsächlich zum spass (lackiert, Felgenlöcher selbst gebohrt usw).
Mein jetztiges bike hab ich noch nie gewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (27. November 2005)

Oh, und mein Bike wiegt im Moment 5kg*   













 
*(ohne Laufräder, ohne Reifen, Kurbeln, ohne Pedale und das absolut schwerste OHNE GRIFFE  )


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> mit was für waagen wiegt ihr eigentlich?
> 
> wenn ich daran denke das ne normale haushaltswaage mal 100 mal 102 kg anzeigt, dann würden einige von euch ja direkt selbstmord begehen



das ist meine Waage


----------



## Scr4t (27. November 2005)

wenn mans genau wissen will, dann muss wohl sowas herhalten....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. November 2005)

was bedeutet denn bei der maximum capacity der ganze Schmarn?

0-34kgx10g??
0-1kgx5g


----------



## jockie (27. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet denn bei der maximum capacity der ganze Schmarn?
> 
> 0-34kgx10g??
> 0-1kgx5g



Abstufungsgenauigkeit/Auflösung im jeweiligen Messbereich


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. November 2005)

im bereich von 0-1kg wiegt die waage auf 5g genau und im bereich von 1-34kg auf 10g genau

edit:

sag ich doch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. November 2005)

ahh ok danke


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Dezember 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> mit was für waagen wiegt ihr eigentlich?
> 
> wenn ich daran denke das ne normale haushaltswaage mal 100 mal 102 kg anzeigt, dann würden einige von euch ja direkt selbstmord begehen


tunetunetunetunetune


----------

